# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền bắc - Jetstar

## hangnt



----------


## hangnt



----------


## hangnt

*Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay Jetstar mới bổ nhiệm 03.03.2011*

----------


## vido

nhiều thật, mình đã từng đi jetstar rồi, hiện tại lại có thêm 1 hãng hàng không giá rẻ nữa là vietjet air đó, cái này đi cũng tốt nè. nhưng theo ý kiến của mình, đi các hãng hàng không giá rẻ chỉ đi nội địa thôi, chứ đi xa thì nên đi các hãng lớn.

----------

